# New neighbors and their dogs.



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So some new neighbors are moving in and they have two small chihuahua looking dogs. My wife and I already hear the little pooches barking and going crazy. I am hoping it is just because they are just uncomfortable in their new surrounding.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Give it about a month to see if they settle in. When we lived in OK years ago, we had a 2 year battle with the neighbors who moved in and left their german shepherd in the back yard with no toys and nothing to do so she trotted back and forth around the fence and barked day and night. I couldn't sleep, I don't know how they slept, but it took 2 years and finally had to go the legal route. I hope it doesn't turn into that for you.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

The people left last night and those dogs went crazy for about 2 hours. They finally quieted down when the couple came home. That was a bit better at least.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh geez. Is it possible you could meet them and say something to them?

I live on an acreage, and I whine about all the mowing and maintenance, but i definitely appreciate not having to listen to other peoples dogs bark.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I definitely plan on talking to them whenever I see them next. I don't want to just go and knock on their door and be like "your dogs bark too much."


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So the neighbors dogs seem to have calmed down a bit. I have only heard them once since the first night so that's good. Unfortunately though, it's the actual neighbors who make a lot of noise. For some reason they keep having gatherings right in front of my door instead of their own where they all smoke and yell and laugh real loud. And I was worried about the dogs being a problem. Haha.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You could try just introducing yourself, and welcoming them. And just mention how you are a dog person and love them, but that their dogs seem to get rather loud when they are gone. Maybe they aren't aware of it? And unless I missed it, you do live in a apartment complex? If that doesn't work you may have to say something to the complex manager. You may not be the only one who is botherd by their dogs. It's touchy I know, because you don't want to cause issues with them right off the bat.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah we do live in an apartment complex. Yeah if it keeps up I will definitely have to talk to them about it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You probably aren't the only one bothered by it. I would imagine other neighbors feel the same way you do.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah. The dogs seem to have calmed down a bit. If it picks back up, I will probably have to talk to someone about it. I'll give it a week or two before I do anything though and just hope it's the new surroundings and the stress of moving things into the apartment that was causing the dogs to go wild.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So those dogs have still been going crazy so I had to talk to talk to my neighbors about it. They said they would try to work on it and keep them quieter. Let's hope that works. If rather get it figured out that way and not have to go to the management of the apartment complex about it.


----------



## Lance-Dash (Aug 13, 2013)

NutroGeoff said:


> So the neighbors dogs seem to have calmed down a bit. I have only heard them once since the first night so that's good. Unfortunately though, it's the actual neighbors who make a lot of noise. For some reason they keep having *gatherings right in front of my door instead of their own where they all smoke and yell and laugh real loud*. And I was worried about the dogs being a problem. Haha.


Time for a new apartment?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Lance-Dash said:


> Time for a new apartment?



My wife and I are wanting to get our own house but we have a year lease on the apartment so we have to wait until next April.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I would politely explain to your neighbors that their yelling and smoking are bothering you, and could they please move their parties to their own area. I don't think that's too much to ask.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah. That hasn't really happened much since they have been in and settled now. So that's good at least. Things have been getting a bit better since I talked to them about the dogs barking.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Inconsiderate neighbors really are the worst. My next door neighbors have a lab and a...um...a little white, terrier I guess that does nothing but bark. Actually, yap is more like it. They let that dog out in the yard and it just wont stop. After a while it sounds like a parrot screeching at the zoo. All day and into the night. If Nicky is outside and barks for more than a minute, the first thing that comes to mind is the (other) neighbors and that its probably very annoying for them. Then one day I look out the window and thought I was seeing double. Actually, I was - they got a second one. The two of them were attached at the hip, scanning the yard looking for something to bark at. And the partying? The racket never stops during the warm months. Shouting and drinking and screaming and playing loud music. I half expect to look out the window and see a 12 foot tall Uncle Sam walking around, jugglers, a ferris wheel etc. like it was the County Fair. Awful. 

But then again, they _are_ from Yonkers. :lol:


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Terriers do tend to be very barky, unfortunately. I have one of those, um, little white terriers (westie/maltese mix, we think), and I do have to work very hard to make sure she doesn't become one of "those" dogs - lol! I've resorted to a mild bark collar at times, so now, I just have to show it to her, and she puts her little halo back on. I'm now working on her not going beserk when someone comes to the door. A little alert barking is fine, but shut up already, when told! She's very food oriented, so I'm ringing the doorbell (her biggest trigger), then throwing a piece of kibble (I'm keeping a small container of kibble next to the door) away from the door to distract her. We did this repeatedly yesterday, and she got a little better. Hopefully, she'll learn to associate the doorbell with good things happening (I'm keeping a container of kibble next to the door).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2013)

Haha, had to smile at your comment " .. but shut up already, when told!" You're right, some dogs just bark more than others, but there are ways to manage it and work through it. So glad you're being responsible about it. My grandpa has a cairn terrier that loves to bark in the yard at every little sound. He ended up using an anti-bark collar with her and it helped tremendously. It seemed to make her feel better too. Like, she was more relaxed and not "on alert" all the time.

Love your idea of throwing kibble when the doorbell rings. I also like teaching the dog to go lie on his dog bed when someone comes to the door.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. Haha. Yeahhhh terriers do tend to be kind of barky. They are super cute though.


----------

